# Ball Driven...



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I think that you could use that ball to get the performance you want from him. Let him play at the end of a run and have fun he is more likely to do what you want if he knows he gets to paly at the end.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

How can you train with anything BUT the ball when you know that is his favorite thing in the world. If that trumps all then you have the ultimate motivator at your fingertips.
Check out Bridget Carlsen's jackpot training using the ball rather than a tug toy or food. The dog learns to work for the ball not just because it's there in his face. Best of luck.


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Cyrra said:


> Finn is extremly ball driven. I have used it when training for agility but my concern now is that he is so "crazy" for his ball that it is the only thing he wants to focus on. Is it wrong of me to drop the ball when agility training and keep the ball strictly for play? He will work for food but he'd much rather have the ball. I want to reward him strongly for good performance but it I actually see the ball as being a detriment to his training. We are both new to the sport and I want him to always enjoy what we are working on so is it a bad thing to drop his favorite reward from training?


Sorry to hijack your thread Cyrra, but wow I have the exact same question about Oscar!! He is SO crazy for fetch... chasing that ball >> ANY treat...



K9-Design said:


> How can you train with anything BUT the ball when you know that is his favorite thing in the world. If that trumps all then you have the ultimate motivator at your fingertips.
> Check out Bridget Carlsen's jackpot training using the ball rather than a tug toy or food. The dog learns to work for the ball not just because it's there in his face. Best of luck.


Can you recommend a specific DVD (?) of Bridget's that covers this jackpot training idea?

I tried using the ball for Oscar's agility training, but he just rushes through everything, or will put up with a little bit of training but then stands and whines at me once he knows the ball is near. Obviously totally my fault since he thinks it's playtime and my job is just to throw the ball :doh:, but it would be super AWESOME if I could re-channel that ball drive into agility drive...! He does have some impulse control issues so I've been very happy with the "Control Unleashed" book... trying to keep him under threshold and not get too nutty. So I was thinking initially that using the ball wasn't such a good idea; but as you point out... it is ultimately probably the greatest reward and it would be great to harness that power.


Thanks for posting this question Cyrra!!


----------



## Cyrra (Oct 30, 2009)

Ditto Ally, I want to use the ball as I know that is the most important thing but he does the same exact behaviors. He completely skips his contacts in order to get to the end result of that ball being thrown. He barks incessantly at me if he knows its on site. I can't even have a brief conversation with my trainer if he knows it's in my bag.

I didn't want to take it but I didn't know how to get that "insanity" under control. If anyone does have any dvd or book ideas I would LOVE to hear about that. I will also look up Bridget Carlsen's training methods.

Dawn


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Lilli is a bumper driven girl. I used it a lot when we first started. As she grew familar with things I would ask more of her before she got it, now she knows she gets to go have playtime after her run.In training I still use it quite a bit.
Keep the ball going just change up when it is given, ask for more. Believe me the brain will kick in when they realize they get the ball when they do what you ask lol..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Janice Gunn covers this exact issue in one of her problem solving DVD's. A golden is totally ball obsessed and can't think of anything except his ball. It's been a few months since I watched the DVD, but from what I remember Janice put the ball in the middle of the floor and made the dog work until it would ignore the ball. As soon as the handler got some work with the dog focusing on her instead of the ball the dog was rewarded with the ball. If he was lunging for or looking at the ball he didn't get it. I think that was the main part of it. If I am leaving out an important detail someone add it in please!


----------



## samchu_mammy (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry about hijacking, yet, at least your dog is not into ONE particular ball (like my Sam does), I don't see why you shouldn't use ball for training and play


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Loisiana said:


> Janice Gunn covers this exact issue in one of her problem solving DVD's. A golden is totally ball obsessed and can't think of anything except his ball. It's been a few months since I watched the DVD, but from what I remember Janice put the ball in the middle of the floor and made the dog work until it would ignore the ball. As soon as the handler got some work with the dog focusing on her instead of the ball the dog was rewarded with the ball. If he was lunging for or looking at the ball he didn't get it. I think that was the main part of it. If I am leaving out an important detail someone add it in please!


That's basically what I was going to suggest ... a sort of "doggy zen" using the ball. It will take a long time in the beginning, but IMO, it's an important exercise to work through. It's a great lesson in impulse control that ends with you being able to use what is most reinforcing for your particular dog.


----------

